# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Chuparse el Dedo

## albertoile

Hola buenas creo que esto no esta comentado en el foro si esta comentado lo siento y reportarme donde este escrito.Mi problema es que tengo las manos muy secas y siempre antes de hacer magia me lavo las manos y aparte me echo crema,,pero a veces no las tengo bien y para algunas cosas,estoy pensando en chuparme el dedo,no se si esta mal visto mientras haces un juego de magia cual es vuestro comentario??gracias a todos...

----------


## MagNity

Bajo mi punto de vista, si, esta mal visto. Más que nada porque vas a estrechar manos, a lo mejor dar algún golpecito a la espalda, y etc. y todo ello habiéndote "lamido" las manos. 
Creo que tienes dos opciones:
una seria ponerte una solución acuosa que te fuera bien en un pequeño bol, por ejemplo.
la otra seria, buscar (si es que en tu personaje cabe) la manera de hacer un gag con el chuparse el dedo, eso te permitiría de una forma diferente, aprovechar el gesto, y que este pasara como un gag y no como una necesidad mal vista.

Como todo, es mi humilde opinión en este momento (quizás más adelante cambie..xDDD)

----------


## tramp

Y usar toallitas húmedas? No tardan en secarse, pero con par yo creo que te daría para una actuación, se pueden llevar cómodamente en el bolsillo, y te dan juego si en algún momento es útil llevar la mano al bolsillo. ;-)

----------


## tH0RiN

Yo usaba esto
http://www.leeproducts.com/sorting_sortkwik.aspx

Lo que pasa que es complicado de encontrar

----------


## GPER

manos muy suaves?? que mal, prefiero traerlas sucias jkaka, es mejor para el agarre. Ahora como dicen arriba podrias hacer un pequeño gag para chuparte el dedo. Podria ser el tipico gesto de querer saber hacia donde está corriendo el viento, te chupas el dedo y lo dejas al aire. ahi tu inventarle un texto, decir que el efecto ocurre solo si el viento viene desde la derecha o cosas asi.. no se jaja

----------

